# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  في أي مرجع توجد هذه  القصيدة؟!

## احمد ابو انس

هذه قصيدة لابن يوسف الموصلي المسعودي.. حيث طلب منه تلامذته نصيحه ، فأجابهم بهذه القصيدة التي تنبأ فيها ماذا سيحدث في العراق والشام والذي كتبها سنة 745 هجرية ، حيث تحقق جزء كبير منها.والعجيب انه اشار فيها لداعش ولكن بمسمى مختلف وينطبق عليها وصفه:القصيدة؛ 
تعيشونَ دهراً ترونَٓ الرِّيَبْ ولا يدفعُ المرءُ هَولَ الخُطَبْ
ويستَعمِرُ الشآمَ سفَّاحُها ويجني رؤوسَ الورى كالعنبْ
ويبقى بها خمسةٌ كامله سنينا طوالا يجُزُّ العربْ
وآهٍ على موصلي والعراقي جيءُ ظلامٌ شديدُ الرَّهَبْ
ويفترقُ الناسُ فيهِ افتراق كموجٍ تلاطمَ ثُمَّ اضطربْ
ويخرجُ "عائشُ" من بينهم ليقلبهم وهْوَ فيها انقلبْ
ويقتلُ منهم مِئاتُ المِئات وضيعا حقيرا رفيعَ النسبْ
ويسطو على كعبةِ الله في ثلاثٍ ، ويملؤها بالذهبْ
ويسلبُ من حجَّ فيها وطاف ويحرقُ فيها صحيحَ الكُتبْ
وتغرقكم فتنَةٌ جامِعه فتأكُلُكُم مثل نارِ الحطبْ
وترمي اليهودُ عليكم سهام من النارِ فيها شديدُ العطبْ
وتنحركم مثل نحرِ النعاجْ وانتم جلوسٌ  فيالَ العجبْ
وكسرى من الشرق يأتي لك موقد كاد كيدا شديد الغضب
هو الرأسُ  والسمُّ في  ِشدقِهِ وينبعهُ الموتُ مثلُ الذَّنَبْ 
ويزداد فيكم سواد السنين تهيمون وسط الغنا والطربْ
وفيكم سَيَكثُرُ نسلُ البنات ويحلقُ كلُّ الذكور الشَّنَبْ
فلله نبرأُ من وقتكم  ولله نبرأُ منكم عربْعجييييييييب  ..!!!! ،،،،،،

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل من مفيد  .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> ohammed Hammadبعث لنا الدكتور/عبدالعزيز اليوسف مدير مكتب التربيه والتعليم بالسويدي/ الرياض
> بما يلي :
> بشأن القصيدة المنسوبة 
> لابن يوسف الموصلي المسعودي !!
> 
> فأعتقدت من أول نظرة لها بأنها حديثة النظم وللتأكد أجريت بحثاً سريعاً .. ولم أجد لها أو لناظمها أثراً وهذا يؤيد ما ذهبتُ إليه ..
> 
> وكذلك العبارة المستخدمة في النظم ليس فيها قوة الكلمات المستخدمة في الشعر قبل ٧٠٠ سنة ..
> خذ مثلاً كلمة " الشنب " المعروف بأن التسمية الصحيحة هي " الشارب " 
> ...


وجدت هذه المشاركة في احدى صفحات الفيس بوك

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ياسين الحمصي

https://pulpit.alwatanvoice.com/cont...nt/374709.html

----------

